# Girls Can Do Roadbed Too!



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Just got back from California with four of the grand-daughters. Of course, the first thing they wanted to do was work on the railroad. When I told them I needed to do some work on the roadbed first, they went to town. I thought you guys might enjoy seeing some kids (9 to11 years-old) putting down ballast. They actually can do it faster and better than I can! Tomorrow I'll see how well they can spike rail.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say, - will they dig holes and pour concrete back in 'em..? 

They do seem to understand production, eh! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

They can do it faster cause they are closer to the ground than us, and they get back up faster!!!! 

Great helpers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You lay the ties and spike in place? Don't the ties move around, or are you using a power tool to drive the spikes? 

Greg


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg,
I glue the ties to the PVC lattice roadbed with Gorilla Glue. They don't move around. I spike the rail to the ties either before or after putting down the ballast. No power tools ... just a pair of the track spiking pliers from Micro Mart. They go into the cedar ties easily but have amazing holding power. The ballast is for looks only ... it doesn't actually support the roadbed. See my other thread on building Red Rock Canyon to see what I mean.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are they for hire Bob? Hopefully they work for Kool-Aid and Ice Cream. Glad to see the grandkids enjoy the railroad too! 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I understand the lattice gives enough "backing" to handle the spiking. 

Looks great! 

Greg


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"I glue the ties to the PVC lattice roadbed with Gorilla Glue" 

I tried Gorilla Glue outdoors here in Southern California, and it turned to dust, and I mean dust, in a couple of years....


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Isn't there some child labor laws are something...lol..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Child Labor Laws? Oh, I remember those, "If you see a boy, put him to work!"


----------

